# Under the Dome - "Curtains" OAD 9/16/13



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

I was telling my sister before the episode aired that the dome would become opaque and leave them in the dark!


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

What a crappy end to the season. This show sets the bar low and still fails to meet expectations.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, that too.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Really? It went pitch-black dark?

Time for Vin Diesel to show up with his shiny silver eyes...


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

My kids were disappointed that this was the last episode until next summer. They really want it to return. Mine might be the only family watching this next year.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

The entire season was dreck. And it remained consistent to the end.

I can finally let it go. I am at peace.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

The dome is there to protect them, but they have to earn the light, wtf sense does that make?

SP deleted. If I could do more to it like shred it and incinerate it I would.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Graymalkin said:


> Really? It went pitch-black dark?
> 
> Time for Vin Diesel to show up with his shiny silver eyes...


Yeah, it did. I was trying to brainstorm ridiculously stupid endings to the season and that's what I came up with. The other idea was that the dome/sphere would become solid and trap the inhabitants as if they were in amber.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Where was Barbie's trial? Big Jim says he's guilty so he's guilty?

The town sheriff is pathetic. Don't touch. This is police property cause I says so!

Dean Norris just left the best show on TV to work on this? He's gotta be pissed at his agent for sure.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

How on earth are they going to drag this on for another season? I thought listening to the audio book was tortuous! I blamed that on the narrator, but maybe I was wrong about that...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm done. A light show? That's all we got?


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

You earn light by throwing eggs in the lake. 

It all makes sense now.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

And the cliff "hanger?"

The town went from ignoring all the problems to a lynch mob in less than two weeks. Believing in a guy who was portrayed as not well liked in the beginning. Meanwhile, the woman who can save the doll guy is sulking around rather than just going to the town square and proclaiming who shot her? And she is a media person??

All these episodes and not a single answer. 

Deleted the season pass this morning.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

I keep thinking of Alf and Mork when watching this show. "Shumway?" An egg? This has to be some kind of prequel. Squellman the Yellow will fly in and save the day.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

BradJW said:


> The town sheriff is pathetic. Don't touch. This is police property cause I says so!


Well, "pathetic" is probably still a correct description, but she's only "Sheriff" because the real Sheriff was killed when his pacemaker exploded at the dome. So this job is a bit out of her normal realm, and (I don't really recall for sure) if Big Jim chose her to fill in, it's at least as much for her lack of experience and expectation to be able to control her actions as anything else.

One things for certain, the brain trust in this town doesn't run deep.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

BradJW said:


> Dean Norris just left the best show on TV to work on this? He's gotta be pissed at his agent for sure.


The thing is, this show apparently gets good ratings. More people watch "Under the Dome" than "Breaking Bad". And the show went from a potential one-season mini-series to being renewed for a second season. I'd say, from a business POV, his agent did pretty well. This is consistent with the majority of work Norris has gotten in the past. At this point in his career, BB was a peak which will be difficult to achieve again, but at least he is still a working actor, which is more than can be said of most actors.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i had no idea this was the end of the season until i read this thread. this show vindicates me surfing the web all the while i watch tv.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> SP deleted. If I could do more to it like shred it and incinerate it I would.


This plus a gazillion.

Here's just one of so many _issues_: Ok, the alien people come to talk to them (now we know it's aliens!). But in a classic, overused trope, the alien life-form can only talk for a few seconds, then just as they get to the meaty questions, he/she/it fades away. Why can aliens not simply appear, tell us everything we need to know, and move forward? Do they belong to a union that requires small, infrequent appearances, full of mystery and intrigue?

And duh, if I had a magic egg, the FIRST thing I would do is drop it in the lake. To nurture it, ya' know. Or drown it, whichever comes first.

Wondering how the hoi polloi feel? Here is a fb post from a non-TV friend of mine (yes, I have them ). She and I have never discussed TV shows for one second of our 10 year friendship. Honestly, I didn't even know she watched TV.



> Ok, so I was probably Lame to watch Under the Dome series, but it was suppose to End tonight/finale---NOT so---another season---or two? Not for me. That was enough. Very irritating. I hate that. I was curious about it was all, not much on at the same time, but then I just kept watching it--curious? No more---poo


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

BradJW said:


> Where was Barbie's trial? Big Jim says he's guilty so he's guilty?


Well, I think Big Jim's angle was that God was clearly angry at all the wickedness in the town and executing (sacrificing) Barbie would appease him.



BradJW said:


> The town sheriff is pathetic. Don't touch. This is police property cause I says so!


The writers are clearly too sheltered/ignorant. She should have said it was evidence or anything other than police property.



BradJW said:


> You earn light by throwing eggs in the lake.
> 
> It all makes sense now.


The dome really seems to respond to the intent or commitment of the few people it communicates with. I think Julia had to choose between giving the black egg device to Big Jim to save Barbie or saving the egg. When she dumped the egg in the water and was rendered irretrievable by her, she showed that she had chosen the egg over Barbie.

Lastly, was it just me or did the dome turn from opaque to merely translucent? I thought it was supposed to be transparent so maybe the egg is still somewhat upset with them.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

I think the show just laid an egg.


----------



## moose53 (Aug 30, 2011)

rich said:


> I think the show just laid an egg.


Seriously. I wanted to punch my television ... I invested 13 weeks in *THAT* :ANGER:


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I realize that logic and rational thought are in short supply in Chester's Mill (as they are in the real world), but not one person asked the question, "if Barbie shot Julia, why is she helping him?"


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I would have been happy with the series if they had just had a few bikini scenes with red.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> I realize that logic and rational thought are in short supply in Chester's Mill (as they are in the real world), but not one person asked the question, "if Barbie shot Julia, why is she helping him?"


Junior (a source of wisdom, as we all know), has that all figured out. She is a liar. She lied before so she lied now.

Big Jim's spin was that she hired Barbie to kill her husband and it went wrong and that discredits her.

Logic as portrayed in Chester's Mill.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

DouglasPHill said:


> I would have been happy with the series if they had just had a few bikini scenes with red.


Don't forget Sheriff Hottie.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

As bad as the first 12 weeks of this has been, they did a remarkable job this week. They had more dumb in the first 30 minutes than they were able to cram in to the rest of the series.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Well, that was dumb all right. Season pass deleted, but I will read the threads next year.


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

I am in a huge minority here but I am actually kinda enjoying the show. Just like World War Z I totally forgot the book and just going with it and am interested to see where they are taking the story and how it will be different. 

I will watch next season.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

wat


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

JYoung said:


> I realize that logic and rational thought are in short supply in Chester's Mill (as they are in the real world), but not one person asked the question, "if Barbie shot Julia, why is she helping him?"


Because it wasn't Barbie that shot Julia.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

moose53 said:


> Seriously. I wanted to punch my television ... I invested 13 weeks in *THAT* :ANGER:


To be fair, you only invested 13 hours. It only seemed like 13 weeks.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Hank got out of the hole in the New Mexico desert for this?



Stoopid.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I enjoyed the season. I don't care whether its unrealistic. I don't care if the characters do stupid things. It's a light, fun show. It reminds me of 'the following' in that respect. Just don't take it too seriously.

I bet most of you will be back next season.

Now I'm off to pursue 'sleepy hollow' as my new guilty pleasure.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

getreal said:


> The thing is, this show apparently gets good ratings.


Currently getting a 7.3/10 on IMDB as well. The thing is a huge win for a summer show for the network.

However, Big Brother brings in big ratings, too, so ratings aren't necessarily a ringing endorsement. 

Brad


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

bsnelson said:


> Currently getting a 7.3/10 on IMDB as well. The thing is a huge win for a summer show for the network.


This makes me totally re-thing IMDB ratings

Maybe it's like seeing Chick-Fil-A with 5 stars on Yelp!


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

jsmeeker said:


> Maybe it's like seeing Chick-Fil-A with 5 stars on Yelp!


Hey now! Chick-Fil-A is the shizz... even if you're gay. 

Brad


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

moose53 said:


> Seriously. I wanted to punch my television ... I invested 13 weeks in *THAT* :ANGER:





awsnyde said:


> To be fair, you only invested 13 hours. It only seemed like 13 weeks.


This IS a TIVO forum. If you fast forwarded thought the commercials, you only spent about 9:45 on this. Still, it's almost ten hours that you will never get back!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> Because it wasn't Barbie that shot Julia.


That's not what Big Jim has been saying.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)




----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

At least they were consistent!!

You all know that I'm not one of those who go on and on about bad writing and inconsistencies as long as I'm entertained. And I was for this show for about 4-5 episodes. Then the "dumb" was so overwhelming that even I wasn't entertained. I stuck around to see what happens with the dome and the managed to make THAT totally stupid. I could care less about the vindictiveness of the characters and the ridiculous addition of the "boss" lady for a couple of episodes. If they had stuck to the story about the dome and the egg and how the town deals with that, it would have been better. And they should have just kept this a mini-series.

I'm out next summer. I'm sure I can find better things to do with the 9 and change hours I wasted on this.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> At least they were consistent!!
> 
> You all know that I'm not one of those who go on and on about bad writing and inconsistencies as long as I'm entertained. And I was for this show for about 4-5 episodes. Then the "dumb" was so overwhelming that even I wasn't entertained. I stuck around to see what happens with the dome and the managed to make THAT totally stupid. I could care less about the vindictiveness of the characters and the ridiculous addition of the "boss" lady for a couple of episodes. If they had stuck to the story about the dome and the egg and how the town deals with that, it would have been better. And they should have just kept this a mini-series.
> 
> I'm out next summer. I'm sure I can find better things to do with the 9 and change hours I wasted on this.


Yup. Pretty much sums it up right there.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Wow, I tried. I really did. I anguished through as much of this last episode as I was able. By about 12 minutes in I was outta there. SP deleted. Adios dome people.

The weekly threads were great, though!


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Now that the season is over, hopefully all of you can keep your promise and not come back for season 2. Despite what these threads would have you believe every week, not everybody hates this show. I got a late start on this show and didn't start watching until episode 6. By then, everyone had decided they weren't interested in this show, yet for some reason you all kept watching every week and flooding the forum with b*tching and whining about it. I've had no interest in being the sole person posting anything positive about the show, so I just stay silent. 

What annoys me most is week after week, I see people complaining about things of the show, but some of the complaints are clearly inaccurate. It makes it obvious that the person didn't even bother to actually watch the show. Hell, sometimes their complaint is even preceded by a comment about how they couldn't be bothered to watch the show so they just skimmed it. 

That's the type of stuff that makes me (and probably many others) have absolutely no interest in participating in these threads each week. Maybe you all will go away next season, but I'm not holding my breath. Most of you will probably be back again.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

LordKronos said:


> That's the type of stuff that makes me (and probably many others) have absolutely no interest in participating in these threads each week. Maybe you all will go away next season, but I'm not holding my breath. Most of you will probably be back again.


There was never anything stopping you from creating your own thread for people who don't see the show as mock-worthy. Forum rules/mods probably would have supported you if you'd asked folks with nothing good to say to hold their tongue.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LordKronos said:


> Now that the season is over, hopefully all of you can keep your promise and not come back for season 2. Despite what these threads would have you believe every week, not everybody hates this show. I got a late start on this show and didn't start watching until episode 6. By then, everyone had decided they weren't interested in this show, yet for some reason you all kept watching every week and flooding the forum with b*tching and whining about it. I've had no interest in being the sole person posting anything positive about the show, so I just stay silent.
> 
> What annoys me most is week after week, I see people complaining about things of the show, but some of the complaints are clearly inaccurate. It makes it obvious that the person didn't even bother to actually watch the show. Hell, sometimes their complaint is even preceded by a comment about how they couldn't be bothered to watch the show so they just skimmed it.
> 
> That's the type of stuff that makes me (and probably many others) have absolutely no interest in participating in these threads each week. Maybe you all will go away next season, but I'm not holding my breath. Most of you will probably be back again.


First of all, many of us came in here actually liking the show at the beginning (raises hand). Second lots of us watch JUST to participate in the thread. There's enough dreck in this show to actively discuss that it makes watching worth while just to come here and "compare notes" As has been said over and over again, reading this thread is more entertaining than the show. And thirdly, like a bad 1950s Sci Fi movie, it's just bad enough to be laughably funny in it's execution. Plus some of us were at least curious what happens with the dome (again, raises his hand).

I agree, ratings were good, so there must be a lot of people who liked the show. Either that, or perhaps they were watching for the same reasons I just outlined.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> There was never anything stopping you from creating your own thread for people who don't see the show as mock-worthy. Forum rules/mods probably would have supported you if you'd asked folks with nothing good to say to hold their tongue.


Actually, there's no reason why he can't just tell us what he likes about the show. and maybe he'll convince us why we are wrong? I've participated in many threads where I vehemently disagree with the majority.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Spoilerizing so that LordKronos doesn't have to read my comment about this episode:



Spoiler



I was really hoping, when the dome went opaque, that we wouldn't be able to see the show anymore. Sadly, the show must go on.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

BradJW said:


> Dean Norris just left the best show on TV to work on this? He's gotta be pissed at his agent for sure.
> 
> 
> getreal said:
> ...


Great interview with Dean Norris on this past week's Breaking Bad. SPOILERS if you haven't watched the latest BB episode.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/breaking-bads-dean-norris-nailing-630830

While most of the interview is about BB, they ask him about his latest show, Under the Dome. In it, he says



> *What's been the biggest adjustment to acting in a network series?*
> 
> Actually, part of what they wanted to do is bring the cable experience to network. But there are definitely more cooks! One thing about AMC is that they let Vince basically run the show without any notes. And there are a few more people with a few things to say on this one. But it's crazy -- 20 to 30 million people are watching Under the Dome worldwide, and we are happy when 6 million people are watching Breaking Bad.


Also, he's married and has five kids. Hellyeah he needs work!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

And an interview with the showrunner...

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/under-domes-brian-k-vaughan-630158



> CBS closed the curtain on the freshman season of summer ratings hit Under the Dome on Monday with an hour that offered the biggest answer yet as to who is behind the mysterious dome that has encapsulated Chester's Mill.
> 
> During the season finale, the presumed aliens behind the dome (a reveal in line with Stephen King's book) inhabited the late Alice's body with a message: the trapped community isn't being punished but instead protected. But that would be the only clue viewers would receive about Dome's central mystery. Just what are they being protected from? In the words of the Alter Alice: "You'll see!"
> 
> The Hollywood Reporter turned to executive producer Brian K. Vaughan to respond to burning questions about the season, the creative direction of the series and his vision for season two.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

rich said:


> I think the show just laid an egg.


The new 21st century meme for "jumped the shark" is now "laid an egg"? Brilliant! LOL! :up:



DouglasPHill said:


> I would have been happy with the series if they had just had a few bikini scenes with red.


+1



jsmeeker said:


> Hank got out of the hole in the New Mexico desert for this?
> 
> Stoopid.


LOL!



LordKronos said:


> Now that the season is over, hopefully all of you can keep your promise and not come back for season 2. Despite what these threads would have you believe every week, not everybody hates this show. I got a late start on this show and didn't start watching until episode 6. By then, everyone had decided they weren't interested in this show, yet for some reason you all kept watching every week and flooding the forum with b*tching and whining about it. I've had no interest in being the sole person posting anything positive about the show, so I just stay silent.
> 
> What annoys me most is week after week, I see people complaining about things of the show, but some of the complaints are clearly inaccurate. It makes it obvious that the person didn't even bother to actually watch the show. Hell, sometimes their complaint is even preceded by a comment about how they couldn't be bothered to watch the show so they just skimmed it.
> 
> That's the type of stuff that makes me (and probably many others) have absolutely no interest in participating in these threads each week. Maybe you all will go away next season, but I'm not holding my breath. Most of you will probably be back again.


I've been harassed in other threads for saying the same thing. 



astrohip said:


> And an interview with the showrunner...
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/under-domes-brian-k-vaughan-630158


The reveal that the Domies are not being punished, but are actually being protected ... but from what?!! Stay tuned ... I'm gonna guess that they are being protected from skin cancer (UV rays)! But the aliens didn't think to protect the Domies from lead poisoning (as in lead bullets).  D'Oh!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

getreal said:


> The reveal that the Domies are not being punished, but are actually being protected ... but from what?!! Stay tuned ... I'm gonna guess that they are being protected from skin cancer (UV rays)! But the aliens didn't think to protect the Domies from lead poisoning (as in lead bullets).  D'Oh!


I think they are being protected from the b*tching and whining of TCF forum members


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Actually, there's no reason why he can't just tell us what he likes about the show. and maybe he'll convince us why we are wrong? I've participated in many threads where I vehemently disagree with the majority.


Me too.

I know, you are shocked.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

astrohip said:


> ...an interview with the showrunner...
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/under-domes-brian-k-vaughan-630158


thanks for that link! the article was insightful, and actually has me looking forward to season two.

i've been watching each week and following the threads, but haven't commented much - i'm a sci-fi lover, few larger budget sci-fi tv series make it to air, and even fewer last.

even though i agreed with many of the comments, i've still been quietly cheering for the series to survive, hoping they'll learn from the first season, and it'll turn out to be better. we'll see.


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

After watching this entire season and feeling underwhelmed, will I enjoy the book if I start reading it? Does the book at least have closure?


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

I loved the book. My husband, who hasn't read it, asked me last night if "any of this happened in the book." I told him nothing since the first episode happened in the book. 

ETA: We hated the show and cancelled the SP after the season finale.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

refried said:


> After watching this entire season and feeling underwhelmed, will I enjoy the book if I start reading it? Does the book at least have closure?


I gave up on the show after three or four episodes. Liked the premise but hated the execution. Picked up the book and enjoyed it. Thought the ending sucked but I still enjoyed the book. It is a very, very easy read. Very short chapters and switching between characters often makes it easy to pick up and put down.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

The people gathering at the church because they thought it was the Apocalypse, then sat in the pews with nobody to preach to them. Big Jim, fresh from a-killin' & a-lyin' (aka "a-sinnin'), who was not aware of this gathering, heads to the front and preaches to the attentive townsfolk (who had only recently rioted and looted each other) on comin' together for a-lynchin'! In Chester's Mill, apparently that's like a picnic.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

"We're not punishing you, we're protecting you, but if you drop that egg, we'll kill you all."


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

SP deleted but if they keep providing it on Amazon Prime, I may tune in occasionally. I found it horrible and I like Scifi. It is not worth using up a TiVo tuner and space.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

refried said:


> After watching this entire season and feeling underwhelmed, will I enjoy the book if I start reading it? Does the book at least have closure?


The ending of the book was utter crap. Stephen King has a habit of doing that.

Other than that, it's a fine read. The series has diverged significantly from the book, so you'll get some new material. Don't expect to find major answers to things that were brought up in the series in the book. Read it if you enjoy human conflict as it's more about the interaction of the characters than understanding the nature of the dome.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Upon reflection, here's the problem I have with this series: It is both poorly written and popular. If it were just poorly written but not popular, it would burn out on its own. If it were well written but unpopular, I would enjoy it while it lasted, but lament it when it was canceled. If it were well written and popular, I'd enjoy it and enjoy talking about it with other fans. But the fact that it is poorly written and popular frustrates me, because its popularity means it serves as a model for future shows, and is probably dooming us to a rash of Domealikes as other networks try to replicate the lightning-in-a-bottle (witness the number of LOSTalikes we still get, Siberia being the most recent). I don't want other shows to use a poorly written one as a model, though. I want them to use a well-written one.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

danterner said:


> Upon reflection, here's the problem I have with this series: It is both poorly written and popular. If it were just poorly written but not popular, it would burn out on its own. If it were well written but unpopular, I would enjoy it while it lasted, but lament it when it was canceled. If it were well written and popular, I'd enjoy it and enjoy talking about it with other fans. But the fact that it is poorly written and popular frustrates me, because its popularity means it serves as a model for future shows, and is probably dooming us to a rash of Domealikes as other networks try to replicate the lightning-in-a-bottle (witness the number of LOSTalikes we still get, Siberia being the most recent). I don't want other shows to use a poorly written one as a model, though. I want them to use a well-written one.


:up: Well stated!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

danterner said:


> .But the fact that it is poorly written and popular frustrates me, because its popularity means it serves as a model for future shows, and is probably dooming us to a rash of Domealikes as other networks try to replicate the lightning-in-a-bottle .


Under the Pyramid
Alongside the Rhombus
On the Plain
Outside the Box


----------



## DaveMN (Nov 14, 2001)

Why not just relax and enjoy this show for what it is: comedic gold! I hear MST3K voices in my head when this is on. Make a drinking game out of it: Whenever they ask the dome what to do, take a drink. Someone gets shot and is immediately back on their feet: drink. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

danterner said:


> Upon reflection, here's the problem I have with this series: It is both poorly written and popular. If it were just poorly written but not popular, it would burn out on its own. If it were well written but unpopular, I would enjoy it while it lasted, but lament it when it was canceled. If it were well written and popular, I'd enjoy it and enjoy talking about it with other fans. But the fact that it is poorly written and popular frustrates me, because its popularity means it serves as a model for future shows, and is probably dooming us to a rash of Domealikes as other networks try to replicate the lightning-in-a-bottle (witness the number of LOSTalikes we still get, Siberia being the most recent). I don't want other shows to use a poorly written one as a model, though. I want them to use a well-written one.


Along those lines, there's a part of me that hopes CBS throws this on the January schedule, if only to expose it's weaknesses and it dies a quick death. Part of it's popularity is it was on during the summer when not much else is on. If it's put up against something popular during the normal TV season, I think it gets killed. Would any of us had put up with this if we had other things to watch?


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Alongside the Rhombus


I'm setting up a season pass for this one right now.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Under the Pyramid
> Alongside the Rhombus
> On the Plain
> Outside the Box


I've heard mixed reviews about "Around the Möbius Strip" - some interesting twists, but it seems to go on forever.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> The dome is there to protect them, but they have to earn the light, wtf sense does that make?


It makes sense from a captor/captive standpoint.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

danterner said:


> I've heard mixed reviews about "Around the Möbius Strip" - some interesting twists, but it seems to go on forever.


I saw the preview, seemed very one-sided.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

The Dome went from opaque black to opaque white. Some sort symbolism for good beating evil I suppose. If the way the mini-dome came down is any clue to how the big dome comes down, they better head for cover when that eventually happens. 

Also - pink stars weren't falling in lines, they were rising in lines.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

danterner said:


> I've heard mixed reviews about "Around the Möbius Strip" - some interesting twists, but it seems to go on forever.


Awesome. Wish I thought of that one.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

nickels said:


> The Dome went from opaque black to opaque white. Some sort symbolism for good beating evil I suppose. If the way the mini-dome came down is any clue to how the big dome comes down, they better head for cover when that eventually happens.
> 
> Also - pink stars weren't falling in lines, they were rising in lines.


Depends on your point of view.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Langree said:


> It makes sense from a captor/captive standpoint.


I understand that in the sociopathic Jr protecting Angie sense, but (to me) it doesn't make sense for the aliens to act in that kind of irrational manner for no apparent reason.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

LordKronos said:


> Now that the season is over, hopefully all of you can keep your promise and not come back for season 2. Despite what these threads would have you believe every week, not everybody hates this show. I got a late start on this show and didn't start watching until episode 6. By then, everyone had decided they weren't interested in this show, yet for some reason you all kept watching every week and flooding the forum with b*tching and whining about it. I've had no interest in being the sole person posting anything positive about the show, so I just stay silent.


I'm with you at least. Although I don't post much in general, I do enjoy reading the show threads on this board, although the constant *****fest isn't much fun. I would have thought that the people who hated the show would quit and that would be the end of it. Guess not.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> I understand that in the sociopathic Jr protecting Angie sense, but (to me) it doesn't make sense for the aliens to act in that kind of irrational manner for no apparent reason.


Except that will still don't know the motive behind it. Just because we are unaware of the reason doesn't mean it's not there.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

kettledrum said:


> I'm with you at least. Although I don't post much in general, I do enjoy reading the show threads on this board, although the constant *****fest isn't much fun. I would have thought that the people who hated the show would quit and that would be the end of it. Guess not.


Well, they all claim to have been waiting until the end of the season, and now that that's over they've deleted their season passes. So next season these threads should be fine, right?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

kettledrum said:


> I'm with you at least. Although I don't post much in general, I do enjoy reading the show threads on this board, although the constant *****fest isn't much fun. I would have thought that the people who hated the show would quit and that would be the end of it. Guess not.


If it had simply been bad, many would have. The problem is, it turned out to be Sharknado levels of bad which pushed it into territory where mocking the show became its own reward.

Hindsight is wonderful and all, but the people who really liked the show should have started separate threads.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

nyc13 said:


> Well, they all claim to have been waiting until the end of the season, and now that that's over they've deleted their season passes. So next season these threads should be fine, right?


Except that if the people that hate the show stop watching and stop posting, there won't be any threads.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Well, I'm just happy to finally know where the dome came from. (Sort of). Unfortunately, I had to watch it on CBS.com. I couldn't believe how dark the scenes with alien mom were. Was it that bad on TV?

When Julia dumped the egg, I kept expecting to hear: "I can't swim!" Deputy Lupo, here's a dollar. Please buy a fraking clue! 

So, the egg can erect an impenetrable dome, but can't protect itself? What are you, super-intelligent aliens . . . or mice?

If the dome is going to protect this bunch, (I don't know why it would), maybe it's from an asteroid collision. Or, a gigantic solar flare. (It could happen).

I'll be back next year. If only to see the resolution of the exciting cliffhanger. Will Junior will pull the lever on Barbie?


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I look forward to all the people who found problems with the show to return next year. It makes the threads for this show so much more interesting. I do have one request, if anyone will remember, please continue with the title "Under the dumb...." that was so good and accurate.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> I do have one request, if anyone will remember, please continue with the title "Under the dumb...." that was so good and accurate.


I disagree with that idea because it can make it difficult for people who don't know about the "dumb" to find the threads. Something like "Under the Dome (Dumb)" would be okay. Just as long as the real title of the series is intact in the thread title.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> I understand that in the sociopathic Jr protecting Angie sense, but (to me) it doesn't make sense for the aliens to act in that kind of irrational manner for no apparent reason.


_"The thing about aliens is, they're alien"_
-- Gregory Benford

It does seem like the aliens are setting the humans up with some sort of test of worthiness. We don't undestand the how or why of that test (perhaps the writers don't either). I'm reminded of an episode of TOS where aliens tested a mute woman to see if her species was worthy of saving. Perhaps the same sort of thing is going on here.



kettledrum said:


> Although I don't post much in general, I do enjoy reading the show threads on this board, although the constant *****fest isn't much fun.


I enjoy it so long as it's good natured, like an episode of MST:3K. The threads about the The Following were often this way. It was fun to mock to incredibly foolish actions of the characters. B-movies are fun. They have their purpose.

The threads do sometimes degenerate from good-spirited mocking to whining about deleting season passes, and that gets a bit tedious. I don't think any of us care who does or does not delete their season pass. Time will tell whether people watch the series next season or not.

It's clear the public enjoys the show based on the ratings. I make fun of people who watch the kardashians; I don't mind people making fun of those of us who watch UTD.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

DouglasPHill said:


> I look forward to all the people who found problems with the show to return next year. It makes the threads for this show so much more interesting. I do have one request, if anyone will remember, please continue with the title "Under the dumb...." that was so good and accurate.


Maybe there should be one big seasonal "Under the Dumb" for those us who enjoy watching and mocking every week and episode threads with the correct name for those who don't.

The former viewers will subscribe and have no problem finding it.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Beryl said:


> Maybe there should be one big seasonal "Under the Dumb" for those us who enjoy watching and mocking every week and episode threads with the correct name for those who don't.
> 
> The former viewers will subscribe and have no problem finding it.


That would be awesome. I have no interest in watching the show but love the comments in the threads.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

KyleLC said:


> I disagree with that idea because it can make it difficult for people who don't know about the "dumb" to find the threads. Something like "Under the Dome (Dumb)" would be okay. Just as long as the real title of the series is intact in the thread title.


I kinda like Under the Dome/b.

(Misspelling intentional)


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I vote for an entire season thread with spoilers entitled "Under the Dumb" and then people who want to post each episode can use the correct name.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

smbaker said:


> _"The thing about aliens is, they're alien"_
> -- Gregory Benford
> 
> It does seem like the aliens are setting the humans up with some sort of test of worthiness.


Either protect or test. Doing both is, to some degree, contradictory.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Langree said:


> Except that will still don't know the motive behind it.


That's why I said "*no apparent* reason"



> Just because we are unaware of the reason doesn't mean it's not there.


That's why I said "no *apparent* reason"


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> That's why I said "*no apparent* reason"
> 
> That's why I said "no *apparent* reason"


Then you shouldn't expect it to make sense.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Preposition the Noun


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

smbaker said:


> ... I'm reminded of an episode of *TOS* ...
> I don't mind people making fun of those of us who watch *UTD*.


 Could you please crack the code? What is "TOS" and "UTD"? 
I can't be the only one around here who is unfamiliar with these secret acronyms ...


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

getreal said:


> Could you please crack the code? What is "TOS" and "UTD"?
> I can't be the only one around here who is unfamiliar with these secret acronyms ...


TOS is referring to The Original Series (of Star Trek, where TNG would, for example, indicate The Next Generation). Since this is a thread about "Under the Dome" (or Dumb), I will leave UTD as an exercise for the reader.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

getreal said:


> Could you please crack the code? What is "TOS" and "UTD"?
> I can't be the only one around here who is unfamiliar with these secret acronyms ...


Oh, and someone else in this thread is also using TOS in a different context in their signature block, where it means "terms of service."


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

How about 

Under the D'oh (me)?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

awsnyde said:


> Oh, and someone else in this thread is also using TOS in a different context in their signature block, where it means "terms of service."


An episode of Terms of Service. That was a great show. Kind of dry but such detail and texture.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> An episode of Terms of Service. That was a great show. Kind of dry but such detail and texture.


But even after watching it drone on and on, you're still not quite sure what's been said. Even the episodes you've seen before appear to have been changed at every subsequent viewing.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

awsnyde said:


> TOS is referring to The Original Series (of Star Trek, where TNG would, for example, indicate The Next Generation). Since this is a thread about "Under the Dome" (or Dumb), I will leave UTD as an exercise for the reader.


The Star Trek thing I never would've gotten, and now that you explained UTD, especially in this thread, it seems obvious! Except that I had never read the acronym used before. I searched the interwebs for UTD and came up with everything (e.g. "up-to-date") EXCEPT "Under the Dome".

Back in my University daze days we were taught to initially use the full terminology and the acronym in brackets, then we could use the acronym in place of the term throughout the rest of the paper. I also learned to employ this technique in writing and reviewing legal stuff (e.g., contracts) as part of my business. It keeps things clear and concise.

People on the ethertubes come from all sorts of backgrounds, so there is obviously no consistent approach to the use of acronyms.

Thank you kindly for the clarification (TYK4TC). :up:


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

getreal said:


> Back in my University daze days we were taught to initially use the full terminology and the acronym in brackets, then we could use the acronym in place of the term throughout the rest of the paper.


I was a nuclear maintenance procedure writer and this was Standard Operating Procedure (SOP) in just about all of our procedures.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

getreal said:


> People on the ethertubes come from all sorts of backgrounds, so there is obviously no consistent approach to the use of acronyms.


It's not an acronym, it's an initialism.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

getreal said:


> Could you please crack the code? What is "TOS" and "UTD"?


I should have called it ST:TOS, then it would have at least been a bit more obvious.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Langree said:


> But even after watching it drone on and on, you're still not quite sure what's been said. Even the episodes you've seen before appear to have been changed at every subsequent viewing.


I always end up using the 30-second skip a lot...

Often, I just delete it without even watching.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I always end up using the 30-second skip a lot...
> 
> Often, I just delete it without even watching.


I hate in when they force you to ff through the whole thing just to the next show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

getreal said:


> The Star Trek thing I never would've gotten, and now that you explained UTD, especially in this thread, it seems obvious! Except that I had never read the acronym used before. I searched the interwebs for UTD and came up with everything (e.g. "up-to-date") EXCEPT "Under the Dome". Back in my University daze days we were taught to initially use the full terminology and the acronym in brackets, then we could use the acronym in place of the term throughout the rest of the paper. I also learned to employ this technique in writing and reviewing legal stuff (e.g., contracts) as part of my business. It keeps things clear and concise. People on the ethertubes come from all sorts of backgrounds, so there is obviously no consistent approach to the use of acronyms. Thank you kindly for the clarification (TYK4TC). :up:


Just SOP on the WWW, FWIW.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

danterner said:


> Upon reflection, here's the problem I have with this series: It is both poorly written and popular.


I agree. The networks see the ratings and will copy the formula. We're about to be hit with a huge wave of UtD and Sharknado clones.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

heySkippy said:


> It's not an acronym.


Sure it is; I pronounce it utted. And toss for TOS, of course.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

Tor, the sci-fi publisher, has a hilarious review of the final episode on their website.

"Its no small accomplishment to be number one at anything, especially when youre as stupid as Sheriff Linda, so thats why we should all be proud that shes the number one stupidest law enforcement officer in the world."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

"This could very well be the stupidest person on the face of the earth. Perhaps we should shoot [her]."


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

getreal said:


> Back in my University daze days we were taught to initially use the full terminology and the acronym in brackets, then we could use the acronym in place of the term throughout the rest of the paper. I also learned to employ this technique in writing and reviewing legal stuff (*e.g.*, contracts) as part of my business. It keeps things clear and concise.


You didn't introduce "e.g." Now I have no idea what you were trying to say. I assume it is some kind of acronym.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

smbaker said:


> I should have called it ST:TOS, then it would have at least been a bit more obvious.


Surely I am not the only one who does this, but I always interpret ST:TOS as Star Trek: The Old Stuff

Is there anyone on TCF that still doesn't know what IBIMB means? Surely not!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

awsnyde said:


> Tor, the sci-fi publisher, has a hilarious review of the final episode on their website.
> 
> "Its no small accomplishment to be number one at anything, especially when youre as stupid as Sheriff Linda, so thats why we should all be proud that shes the number one stupidest law enforcement officer in the world."


This was a great review. Says in words what so many of us (but not ALL of us) are thinking. I really liked this part...



> *Lesson #3*: Moms, do not try this at home! This is a lesson in what not to do. Alice the Alien tasks Julia Shumway with a Flour Sack Baby Project, giving her the glowing egg and telling her to care for it as if its a real baby. If she messes up she doesnt just get an F in Health Class, but the entire human race dies. Or something (see Lesson #2). Immediately, Julia Shumway heads to a deep, dark lake and dumps the egg into it like one of those crazy baby-drowning moms. But apparently this is exactly what Alice the Alien meant when she told her to protect the egg. Dump it in a lake! Moms, do not dump your babies in a lake. It will not result in a pretty pink fireworks show but, instead, criminal charges.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> How about
> 
> Under the D'oh (me)?


LMAO - perfect! That's exactly how I feel - d'oh, for going through the entire season. I guess, like others, I got invested and then kept hoping for the best. Although I have to say - it was pretty clear about 2/3 of the way through that the 'best' was not going to happen. Just glad it's done, but I gave it my all.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Just posted this in the *Br*eaking *Ba*d thread and thought I should put it here as well, as Dean Norris is tied in with each show.
I suppose in THIS thread someone will moan and complain about spoiler tags, as it ties in with the latest episode of *Br*eaking *Ba*d, so check out the video link if you've already seen the "Ozymandias" episode:


Spoiler



What happens next to Hank


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hilarious! LOL


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

totally awesome!!!


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

awsnyde said:


> Tor, the sci-fi publisher, has a hilarious review of the final episode on their website.


Thanks for posting that. Very entertaining. But he left out how there is no sign of the destruction from the MOAB. When that bomb went off, everything outside was blown away. Now only a few days later, it is all perfect. It's a dome-iracle!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

warrenn said:


> Thanks for posting that. Very entertaining. But he left out how there is no sign of the destruction from the MOAB. When that bomb went off, everything outside was blown away. Now only a few days later, it is all perfect. It's a dome-iracle!


Would the MOAB have affected everything around the dome? I would think that the dome itself blocked the far side from most of the affects of the explosion, after all the Dome is 10 miles around at it's base, right?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Langree said:


> Would the MOAB have affected everything around the dome? I would think that the dome itself blocked the far side from most of the affects of the explosion, after all the Dome is 10 miles around at it's base, right?


Ten miles across the diameter not ten miles circumference. The circumference of the dome would be about 31 miles.

The MOAB would have only affected one side of the outside world.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Ten miles across the diameter not ten miles circumference. The circumference of the dome would be about 31 miles.
> 
> The MOAB would have only affected one side of the outside world.


It still feels very much like an abandoned plot line though. They don't show any of the area that was hit. Nobody really seems to talk about it. It's almost like it never happened.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Azlen said:


> It still feels very much like an abandoned plot line though. They don't show any of the area that was hit. Nobody really seems to talk about it. It's almost like it never happened.


At this point, for those in the dome it wouldn't be of immediate concern.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

The final scene of the season 1 finale shows the damage from the MOAB on one side of the dome:


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

getreal said:


> The final scene of the season 1 finale shows the damage from the MOAB on one side of the dome:


One problem (of many) that I have with this show is that they say the dome is 10 miles across, but any depiction of the dome like the one above clearly show a dome that is nowhere near ten miles across.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Langree said:


> At this point, for those in the dome it wouldn't be of immediate concern.


The outside world launched a bomb at them that did nothing to the dome. They haven't seem their family or anyone else outside the dome since that happened. I would think that figuring out why the bomb was launched or what else was going on in the outside world would be something that somebody would want to talk about. More than having fight clubs and building gallows anyway.
At least the picture seems to show that the damage is still there, though it was easy to miss in when viewing the episode.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

getreal said:


> The final scene of the season 1 finale shows the damage from the MOAB on one side of the dome:


I guess that is damage. With the way the lighting is, I thought it was dome's shadow.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> One problem (of many) that I have with this show is that they say the dome is 10 miles across, but any depiction of the dome like the one above clearly show a dome that is nowhere near ten miles across.


I agree. I live in a community just outside a dormant volcanic formation called the Sutter Buttes, which gets billed as the "smallest mountain range in the world". It's a neat marketing term for tourism, but pretty inaccurate. At any rate, it's a 40 mile drive (or bike ride) around them, and neatly, ten miles across. Notice the surrounding crops in comparison to those around the dome.










Greg


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

warrenn said:


> Thanks for posting that. Very entertaining. But he left out how there is no sign of the destruction from the MOAB. When that bomb went off, everything outside was blown away. Now only a few days later, it is all perfect. It's a dome-iracle!





getreal said:


> The final scene of the season 1 finale shows the damage from the MOAB on one side of the dome:


I am pretty sure there were other scenes in the same episode that clearly showed the damage too. Maybe when the dome just started turning dark.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I haven't caught up on the thread yet since I just finished watching it but...

Seriously?

SERIOUSLY?!?


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

laria said:


> I haven't caught up on the thread yet since I just finished watching it but...
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> SERIOUSLY?!?


Was there anything in the previous episodes that gave you hope of improvement? 

Brad


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

bsnelson said:


> Was there anything in the previous episodes that gave you hope of improvement?
> 
> Brad


I'm an optimist.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't know exactly how much time supposedly passed between the dome going black and then going white, but I do know there was plenty of time for the clouds outside the dome to move and change, but only some on the right side of the dome changed in any way.


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

Spell dome.....d-o-m-e, wasted my time, dagnabit!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I hung in there for a payoff, but there was none. What was the dome in the book? I just want an answer. I don't want to suffer thru another season of this dreck.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I hung in there for a payoff, but there was none. What was the dome in the book? I just want an answer. I don't want to suffer thru another season of this dreck.





Spoiler



Mean alien children playing with the human ant farm.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks, I'm out.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Thanks, I'm out.


Haven't they said the tv ending will differ from the book ending?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

smbaker said:


> Haven't they said the tv ending will differ from the book ending?


I don't care. The show was pretty bad.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Yeah, I deleted the SP. Not going to read the spoiler, since I'll eventually read the book, but there's no way I'm going to keep watching this next year. 

My mom was honestly surprised at my reaction to it. She actually LIKED the show!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mean alien children playing with the human ant farm.


Really? So, he stole the story from the Simpsons Movie and stole the ending from another source....


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Really? So, he stole the story from the Simpsons Movie and stole the ending from another source....


By "They" you mean Stephen King.

The ending is the most common issue brought up about the book.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Langree said:


> By "They" you mean Stephen King. The ending is the most common issue brought up about the book.


I wrote "he" not "they." I know of whom I wrote. Mr. King had an unfinished story that he finished after the Simpsons Movie. He must have been watching old Twilight Zone reruns also.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> I wrote "he" not "they." I know of whom I wrote. Mr. King had an unfinished story that he finished after the Simpsons Movie. He must have been watching old Twilight Zone reruns also.


Weird, I read they.. my bad.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Langree said:


> Weird, I read they.. my bad.


No worries.


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent (Jul 25, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I wrote "he" not "they." I know of whom I wrote. Mr. King had an unfinished story that he finished after the Simpsons Movie. He must have been watching old Twilight Zone reruns also.


The Twilight Zone would be the correct show to receive credit, as the Simpsons episode was a parody of it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

PotentiallyCoherent said:


> The Twilight Zone would be the correct show to receive credit, as the Simpsons episode was a parody of it.


Yes. It was. But since King have up on his book before the movie and finished it after, I like to think it has some influence.

I watched it again a few days ago. The idiot people of Springfield reacted more normally in the first days than did those in Under the Dome.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I thought "Under the Dome" was supposed to be a mini-series with a start and a finish in the same television season... Guess I was wrong... I thought I would get the satisfaction of finishing this off...instead I have to wait...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> I thought "Under the Dome" was supposed to be a mini-series with a start and a finish in the same television season... Guess I was wrong... I thought I would get the satisfaction of finishing this off...instead I have to wait...


A series designed with a start and a finish is something US network executives do not comprehend. That can only happen in the UK.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> I thought "Under the Dome" was supposed to be a mini-series with a start and a finish in the same television season... Guess I was wrong... I thought I would get the satisfaction of finishing this off...instead I have to wait...


When the show was first touted, a year or so ago, it was a closed end mini-series. As it got closer to air date, it became "well, it's designed as a single season, _but _we'll see how it does and decide then". Then once the ratings were decent, it was "oh yeah, we have plans for many years to come..." 

This of course *destroyed *any chance this show had of being decent. Instead of being able to create a coherent 12 episode story, they had to leave plots open so as to create fodder for year two. And three. And four. It didn't help that the story turned into a muddled mess.



MikeekiM said:


> ..instead I have to wait...


No need to trouble yourself. Delete the SP like many of us. One and done.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> When the show was first touted, a year or so ago, it was a closed end mini-series. As it got closer to air date, it became "well, it's designed as a single season, _but _we'll see how it does and decide then". Then once the ratings were decent, it was "oh yeah, we have plans for many years to come..."
> 
> This of course *destroyed *any chance this show had of being decent. Instead of being able to create a coherent 12 episode story, they had to leave plots open so as to create fodder for year two. And three. And four. It didn't help that the story turned into a muddled mess.


It's our own fault for watching it, even if only to mock it


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> It's our own fault for watching it, even if only to mock it


Well, to be fair, the concept was great and the pilot was decent.
The rest, well......


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

I was kind of hoping it would follow the book, except the really lame/stupid ending. Figured S. King would have come up with a better ending for the mini series. He did, ANOTHER SEASON!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

side note: I've been watching old eps of "Grounded For Life" on abc family and Lily's boyfriend, Dean, looked familiar, but I couldn't quite place him. Then I got it, it's Barbie (Mike Vogel).


----------



## LaurenLMHC (Aug 28, 2013)

That also had a great (from what I can remember) pilot....the jogger meets van scene is one I will never forget! But, I couldn't stomach the entire season so I never finished it. King just doesn't do mini-series well. Maybe he should stick to writing. Didn't read UTD book, but that ending sounds hilarious!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I remember Kingdom Hospital. I don't think I made it very far into it, or maybe was it canceled after a few episodes? It was like a serious version of Garth Merenghi's Dark Place.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> It's our own fault for watching it, even if only to mock it


Sadly, this is true. The network doesn't really care why we are watching it or talking about it. The more ratings and buzz, the more they want to drag it out.

We need to teach them a lesson. Don't watch it next year. Don't talk about it. Don't even visit threads talking about it. The networks need to see it crash and burn.

This type of behavior makes me even less likely to watch other similar shows in the future. I want a story with an end, not an endless muddled mess that abruptly gets cancelled when the ratings trail off.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

danterner said:


> I remember Kingdom Hospital. I don't think I made it very far into it, or maybe was it canceled after a few episodes? It was like a serious version of Garth Merenghi's Dark Place.


Kingdom Hospital ran complete. Did not get cancelled. I too, could not stay interested after about 4 episodes

I have the entire series, and keep saying someday, I'll invest time to watch it, but it has been years, spinning on my NAS system.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

LaurenLMHC said:


> King just doesn't do mini-series well. Maybe he should stick to writing. Didn't read UTD book, but that ending sounds hilarious!


I enjoyed 'the stand', though I never read the book, so I don't have anything to compare the miniseries to.

I also enjoyed the one with jimmy smits and the aliens, forget the name of it.

Are they going to do a a dark tower miniseries or show? I keep hearing about that, but it never happens.

The UTD book ending I didn't find funny. Just lame. A letdown. Kind of the same feeling I got as the Lost ending.


----------

